# Recommend me some high quality ear plugs/defenders for practices and gigs!



## Fionn (Apr 20, 2009)

Can anybody recommend me some decent ear plugs/defenders for live use?
Joining a band soon and I don't think my ears i'll be able to survive without some! 
Cheers!


----------



## synrgy (Apr 20, 2009)

There's basically 2 ways to go:

The cheap way -- go to CVS (or whatever the local drugstore chain is in your area) and check out the earplugs there. Almost all of the different kinds have a Db reduction rating printed on the box. The higher the number, the more they reduce the overall volume. I picked up a box of 10 pairs for about $10 for last night's band practice, and they had a 33Db reduction rating. I got through practice and could still hear afterwards, which is always nice. 

The expensive way -- go to an audiologist and have a pair of custom molded plugs made.

The latter is much better in the long run, but can run you anywhere from $150-sky's the limit, depending on what exactly your needs are.

As a musician, your ears are the most important piece of gear you'll ever own. Protect your investment.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2009)

the vocalist in my band has some custom ear plugs as he used to be in a professional touring band, I think he said they were &#163;200, I'll email him and ask him where he got them from


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 20, 2009)

I got a pair from a place nearby called Progressive Safety, which basically sells safety supplies for a lot of industrial type places. Given the amount of legisliation on noise these days, its safe to say a lot of these need to be made well.

I bought the ones with the most noise reduction I could find, cost me something stupid like &#163;2, and they were better than the &#163;12 ones I bought from a music store a few years ago.

For the price you can't go wrong, hell I picked up a box of 50 normal earplugs for a tenner while there just in case I forgot mine, although I haven't yet


----------



## Fionn (Apr 20, 2009)

i don't think i can afford that! was looking at either squishy foam or this type UltraTech
any ideas which is better



> I bought the ones with the most noise reduction I could find, cost me something stupid like &#163;2, and they were better than the &#163;12 ones I bought from a music store a few years ago.



sweet thats was what i thought, didn't know whether it was better to go with a higher db reduction or "higher fidlety", looks as if db wins!


----------



## klutvott (Apr 20, 2009)

Fionn said:


> i don't think i can afford that! was looking at either squishy foam or this type UltraTech
> any ideas which is better



I have a couple of those. They're ok and do what they are supposed to do. 
If you're on a budget i'd say go for it. They will protect your hearing and doesn't reduce the sound as much as the cheap ones you get at the pharmacy.
Keep in mind that they might not fit well in very small ears. The drummer in one of my former bands had those and he stuffed them really far into the ear. The tip of it came loose and was stuck inside his ear. He had to go to the hospital to get it out. I have to mention that they were old and had most likely never been cleaned.


----------



## Fionn (Apr 20, 2009)

shit thats bad!!! cheers for the info tho!


----------



## darren (Apr 20, 2009)

I use these:

Etymotic Research, Inc. - ERâ¢20 High Fidelity Earplugs

But i'll be getting a custom-fit pair by Etymotic soon.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 20, 2009)

darren said:


> I use these:
> 
> Etymotic Research, Inc. - ER&#226;&#8364;&#162;20 High Fidelity Earplugs
> 
> But i'll be getting a custom-fit pair by Etymotic soon.



I use the ER-20s when we're not playing, and I have custom molds for when we are. The ER-20s work almost as well, but they tend to fall out while I'm headbanging. 

The ER-20s are the best value in ear protection around.


----------



## sami (Apr 20, 2009)

Hearos. They look exactly like the ER's in the last two posts. Which came first? Looks like someone copied someone.


----------



## Fionn (Apr 20, 2009)

sweet i'll check em out


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 20, 2009)

The Hearos are re-badged Etymotics.


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeh I use Elacin ones, which are just Etymotics under a different name. They are perfectly fine, only cost about &#163;6, no need to pay hundreds for earplug if you ask me.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 20, 2009)

Try these: Advanced Communication Solutions - ER-25 Custom Protectors

Ive been using them for a year now, and I wont be in a rehearsal room/live gig without them. Im actually getting a spare set made this week.

Here's the list of dealers in your area: Advanced Communication Solutions - Outlets in South West England


----------



## Fionn (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice one, bit too much cash at the mo tho.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2009)

Fionn said:


> Nice one, bit too much cash at the mo tho.



They're definitely the best bet, though. I have essentially the same thing - custom earmolds with the Etymotic buttons - and I won't play a loud gig without them.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 21, 2009)

Plus you can upgrade to custom fitted in-ear monitors for about &#163;100, the filters pop out and the drivers pop in, same moulds for protection or monitoring


----------



## drenzium (Apr 25, 2009)

I use earmuffs at prac


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Apr 25, 2009)

I use these: DAddarioPlanet Waves » Instrument Accessories > Parts & Accessorie » Earplugs

They are cheap and work fine for me.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 26, 2009)

another vote for Etymotic ER-20/Hearos Hi-Fi


----------



## vigil785 (Apr 26, 2009)

I use these! Extremely comfortable and you can hear normal conversation when they are in. They pretty much block out the harmful noise and let in the non harmful noise in. They last for a long time too.

EarPro EP-3 Sonic Defenders®- EP3 from SureFire


----------



## hairychris (Apr 29, 2009)

Tell the truth I just use 20db foam ones & keep replacing them. The ER-20s & similar I've tried but they irritate my ear canal & can't wear them for long enough to be any use... 

Not got round to trying molded.


----------



## Harry (Apr 30, 2009)

vigil785 said:


> I use these! Extremely comfortable and you can hear normal conversation when they are in. They pretty much block out the harmful noise and let in the non harmful noise in. They last for a long time too.
> 
> EarPro EP-3 Sonic Defenders®- EP3 from SureFire



Gotta get me some of these.


----------



## ryzorzen (Apr 30, 2009)

i use percussion plugs from vater, they act more as a decibel reduction device and dont reduce or enhance random frequencies like most. i snagged them for $25 CDN and as long as you keep your ears tidy they last forever and come with a nice little zippered pouch. most natural plug i've tried in my experience.

Vater Products


----------



## troyguitar (May 2, 2009)

Just tried the ER-20's yesterday and they are perfect. I can hear normal conversation fine and I can stand next to amp turned up about as loud as it goes in a small closed room. Definitely worth $12


----------



## El Caco (May 3, 2009)

Another vote for Hearos, great value and they don't destroy the experience. If they are hurting your ears you are inserting them too deep, there is no need to ram the things through your ear drum, I only need to insert them to the second ring and putting them in further just hurts but does not reduce the sound level any more.


----------



## Decipher (May 6, 2009)

I picked up a set of the Hearos "Hi-Fi" plugs yesterday..  Great purchase. I've used the foamies for years but hate the fact they cut out alot of the highs and mids so it's mostly bass frequencies coming through. The "Hi-Fi's" attenuate the volume so you get all frequencies.


----------

